
Universal Rules for Fooling Deep Neural Networks Based Text Classification - big__data
https://arxiv.org/abs/1901.07132
======
big__data
"Here, we go beyond attacks to investigate, for the first time, universal
rules, i.e., rules that are sample agnostic and therefore could turn any text
sample in an adversarial one"

